# [JOGL] Maus über einem gezeichnetem Objekt abfragen?



## Mika (30. Nov 2014)

Hallo Community,

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das gerenderte Objekt bei der Cursor-Position zu bekommen? (Auf einem GLCanvas)

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Mika (30. Nov 2014)

Irgendeine Idee?


----------



## Newcomer2 (16. Dez 2014)

Hallo Mika,  
Willst du das Objekt anwählen?  Oder einfach nur wissen,  ob der mouseclick im Objekt liegt? 
Definiere es mal genauer. Dann kann vllt auch besser geantwortet werden.


----------



## Mika (18. Dez 2014)

Also man kann ein gezeichnetes Objekt mit OpenGL ja gar nicht "abfragen", da es keine wirklichen Objekte gibt. 
Ich habe mir inzwischen eine andere Sache ausgedacht: Ich habe eine Cube-Klasse erstellt, welche die Methode init(GL2 gl) und render(GL2 gl) enthält. In  meiner Hauptklasse habe ich ein Array aus diesen Cubes erstellt, initialisiere und rufe die render() Methode von jedem Cube auf. Wäre es jetzt möglich den Bildschirm als eine Kamera zu sehen, dann einen Richtungsvektor mit Hilfe der Cursorposition auf dem Bildschirm zu erstellen und dann zu schauen, ob er einen meiner "Cubes" trifft? 
Die Cube Klasse enthält übrigens 9 float Werte (für Position, Rotation und Größe) und ein File-Objekt für die Textur.


----------



## JCODA (18. Dez 2014)

Die Methode die du beschreibst nennt sich "Ray Picking". Leider hab' ich es nie geschafft umzusetzen, aber ich habe mich damit auch nur am Rande mal beschäftigt. Schau ggf. mal hier: OpenGL Picking in 3D


----------



## Mika (30. Dez 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort!
Ich denke ich werde mir diese Methode mal etwas genauer anschauen. 
Irgendeine Methode muss es ja geben, sonst wäre es schwierig, Programme wie Blender, Cinema 4D oder gar Minecraft umzusetzen.


----------

